
Ark HN: Any Using Standing Desk at Work? - ksec
I am wondering how many company uses &#x2F; to have a choice of Standing Desk at work. Or even require to use a Standing Desk. Given the obvious benefits to your health.
======
beckit
Almost every job I've worked in the past twenty years around Seattle has let
me have the choice of a standing desk. I know that some of my coworkers
definitely preferred to have the stand up style of desk and were fairly
productive in them. I took the standing option once and after two years of it,
I found I prefer to sit "most of the time", especially so when I'm working on
code. I found that after requesting the standup desk, I found a bit of guilt
as I didn't want to stand most of the time. I compromised with a tall chair
and a large foot rest instead of having facilities switch the desk back to
sitting. This let me have a sitting desk that I could stand on occasion, but I
could tolerate hopping down from the tall chair for only two years. I went
back to sitting full time. Towards the end of my tenure my employer purchased
sit/stand desks for everyone. Those were quite nice but pricey - I'd like to
find one for my home office, but in the mean time, a sit down desk and taking
regular walking breaks in the neighborhood seems to work for me.

------
mooreds
I started using a standing desk at my home office (I work remotely).

It takes some time to adjust too, after sitting for years, but is totally
worth it.

I still have a chair that I probably sit in an hour a day, on calls or taking
breaks.

I've seen some neat hybrid solutions at companies I've worked for (that let
you, with the switch of a button, transition between standing and sitting
height for your monitor and keyboard).

------
smb06
We are a young startup, about 13 people in our office. 2-3 of us use a
standing desk.

